
Ask HN: Why is it good if media companies lower streaming quality? - marinhero
How is this helpful if the quality of a stream is regulated by the speed of the internet in the spot where the client is? 
In my understanding, if the local network is busy it will ultimately result in lower speeds, therefore, a &quot;degraded&quot; stream quality.
======
billconan
you are assuming the bottleneck is network. But there could be other factors
that are the bottlenecks.

for example, cost, might be one reason. The bandwidth cost you money. The more
people use it, the more money you spend. Like running a gym, you want
everybody to have a membership, but You don't want them to actually come to
the gym to avoid paying for utilities.

Similarly, recently zoom said their quarterly income will be lower, because
they need to invest into infrastructures due to increased usage. You would
assume, the more users they have, the more money they make. not necessarily.

~~~
dvhh
Bandwidth is not only a bottleneck but also a resource that most company has
to pay for.

Also to ensure better streaming quality and availability, the media files have
to move to server closer to the client region, depending on trending demands
and timezone usage to avoid bottleneck at the delivery stage. Storage is also
not a free resource (or server renting space)

